# xp and microsoft



## helpme24 (May 30, 2009)

I had a computer which was broke and Had a friend give me an old compact 5410us it runs xp. But an old version so I cannot download itunes and my internet explorer is and outdated version as well. 
My question is WHY CAN I NOT get on to microsoft.com I cannot uprgade anything because anyline thats microsft related will not load. I have download safari, and firefox neither will let me acsees microsoft related sites. 

Any sugestions?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome to tech support guy,
ms is usually 'picky' about the auto-update part, and wants ie to be used, couple things you might try
- use ie naturally
- update your ms installer
- just download the 'redistributable update' - firefox can reach that part of the site's downloads
[NOTE: the redistributable downloads are the FULL downloads and are much larger than an 'update' download, ms sometimes even has disclaimers stating to use the 'update' for single computers]
-------

Windows Installer 3.0 Redistributable
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-B259-4733-A914-A956122E08E8&displaylang=en

Validation Required
System Requirements Supported Operating Systems: 
Win2000 SP3; Win2000 SP4; WinServer 2003; WinXP; WinXP SP1

Windows Installer 3.0 Redistributable supports Win2000 with SP3 or later, WinXP, WinXP SP1 and WinServer 2003.
WinXP SP2 contains Windows Installer 3.0 and therefore can't be installed or upgraded by this redistributable.
-------

WinXP SP2 Network Install Pkg for IT professionals & Developers
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...be-3b8e-4f30-8245-9e368d3cdb5a&DisplayLang=en

Brief Description
This installation package is intended for IT professionals and developers downloading and installing on multiple computers on a network.

Quick Details
File Name: WindowsXP-KB835935-SP2-ENU.exe 
Version: 1.0 
Date Published: 8/10/2004 
Language: English 
Download Size: 266.0 MB


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Are you saying that you can't get to the www.microsoft.com website using IE, Safari, or Firefox?
What error do you get?
Are there any other websites you can't get to?
See if you can get to all of these:
trendmicro.com
kapersky-labs.com
sophos.com
symantec.com
us.mcafee.com.

If you can't get to some of them, it's a good sign that your PC is infected.

HTH

Jerry


----------

